# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  comercials that bug you

## davido

I hate that commercial with that woman for buying your house,the one allways holding that dog, that is annoying as linda soundtrack.

and the United way I think it's united way. the one that says picture yourself who eats tonight as soon as I see it i flip the channel.

----------


## Jay

Clear Sight Center Commericals are the ones I hate.

----------


## MadMonk

One word:
Wava

----------


## Jay

I have to admit the Big Red Sports commericals on the radio are just plain stupid.  The idea is old they need to try something new.

----------


## mranderson

THREE GREAT LOCATIONS!!!!!:stars:  :Poke:

----------


## windowphobe

I want to strangle the little dillhole in the Mickey D's ad who wakes up his Significant Other to annouce that he's "a Dollar Menu guy."  This runs about every 20 minutes during Hornets games.

----------


## writerranger

Great minds think alike! Before reading any of the posts, I wrote down:

1. ClearSight Lasik (The next 10 callers will get blah, blah)

2. 1-800-NO-AGENT (How many times can she say it in one spot?)

3. Big Red Sports Cars (I HATE that I-35....NORMAN!!!)

----------


## mranderson

The Alltel spot where the guy does the worm. Between the lack of advertising talent and Barry Switzers endorcement, I will not do business with them.

It amazes me some ding dong with a college degree gets paid to show stupidity and a guy with talent is not even able to find a job in that field.

----------


## Keith

> The Alltel spot where the guy does the worm. Between the lack of advertising talent and Barry Switzers endorcement, I will not do business with them.
> 
> It amazes me some ding dong with a college degree gets paid to show stupidity and a guy with talent is not even able to find a job in that field.


1. 1-800-No-AGENT
2. The beer commercial where they have the animated guys saying "Brilliant." One of the guys keeps "inventing" something and the other guy keeps saying "brilliant."
3. All of Alltel commercials are stupid.

----------


## Oki_Man5

It might just be an ad and not classified as a commercial, but as I look for a good deal on a new computer, and I see the ads showing a CPU, KB, Mouse, and flat-panel LCD monitor and the package having a price that I think is priced right, then there is the very fine print maybe two clicks over if I am looking on the net that "monitor not included" or some such.

I just mark that establishment off my list of places where I might make my purchase.  LOL That leaves Wal Mart and Sams on my list.

----------


## Jack

Any car commericial bugs me.  

I happen to like the Integris commercials.

----------


## Faith

Definitely the 1-800-NO-AGENT Commercial.  And the Dr. Pepper commercial that has the song, " I would do anything for love", I find it so stupid and not a bit humorous.

----------


## mranderson

"Have a happy period." I have yet to meet a woman who had a happy period.

----------


## sweetdaisy

All Sonic commercials.  They are DUMB.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Just saw another really annoying commercial.  the Chex Mix "snack on" commercial that takes place in the airport.  UGH.  I change the channel whenever i see it.

----------


## Oki_Man5

I like that commercial.

----------


## mranderson

> Definitely the 1-800-NO-AGENT Commercial. And the Dr. Pepper commercial that has the song, " I would do anything for love", I find it so stupid and not a bit humorous.


Except for the fact I like looking at Paulette Kingston, I agree about 800 no agent.

----------


## Oki_Man5

OK, This is backwards---I liked it instead of one I hate.  I think it is still enough on topic to qualify here, but if not, I dunno---delete it, I guess.

There was this guy on the bus, and as the camera backed off, there were women very close to him apparently (I think that was what the commercial wanted the viewers to surmise.) taking in the scents of his freshly washed shirt---in Gain Detergent---as the camera backed away, the bus had much empty space and all the ladies were huddled around the guy with their faces (noses too LOL) right up against the guy's shirt.

LOL The moral: Guys, wash your clothes with Gain Detergent. LOL

----------


## MadMonk

^^
I saw that one this morning.  Pretty decent commercial if it doesn't get overplayed.  :Smile:

----------


## fromdust

any mcdonalds commercials. ever since they started the i'm lovin it campaign, i go less and less.

----------


## sweetdaisy

> OK, This is backwards---I liked it instead of one I hate. I think it is still enough on topic to qualify here, but if not, I dunno---delete it, I guess.
> 
> There was this guy on the bus, and as the camera backed off, there were women very close to him apparently (I think that was what the commercial wanted the viewers to surmise.) taking in the scents of his freshly washed shirt---in Gain Detergent---as the camera backed away, the bus had much empty space and all the ladies were huddled around the guy with their faces (noses too LOL) right up against the guy's shirt.
> 
> LOL The moral: Guys, wash your clothes with Gain Detergent. LOL


Hee hee.  I like that one too, Okiman.

Made me think of another line of commercials that I hate and fortunately haven't seen them recently.  Some men's fragrance...I think it's called Bod(?).  Those were some of the most annoy commercials ever.

----------


## Oki_Man5

Someone mentioned they do not like Sonic Commercials recently---I think I am right here.

I love the Sonic commercials where the two guys are in the car, and now the ones where the guy and lady are in the car.

OK---Again I am backwards loving them instead of hating them, but I am convinced I am on topic just in a round-about way.

----------


## drumsncode

I love the Sonic commercials too.  I think those guys are brilliant comedians.  Their timing is impeccable.  (yeah, next to a mushroom!)

----------


## GrandMaMa

OH MY Gawd!  I thought that I was the only one that detested that "house buying" commercial.  Her voice might not be so "fingernails on the blackboard" bad if she would tone it down a notch, but the phony enthusiasm is what does it.  I couldn't agree more, she is the worst...oh, maybe not, the big guy that travels the beltway doing commercials for anyone and everyone, you know the one who always swings his arm around, "12, 12, loop 12" and now he is announcing for a furniture store.

----------


## mranderson

The sleeze ball who acts like a 70's disco lounge lizard spouting "no. You're cheesy" for Burger King. 

I just ate my breakfast... Excuse me, I have to barf now after thinking about this lack of advertising talent.

----------


## GrandMaMa

Oh yes, I forgot about that one.

----------


## ibda12u

> The sleeze ball who acts like a 70's disco lounge lizard spouting "no. You're cheesy" for Burger King. 
> 
> I just ate my breakfast... Excuse me, I have to barf now after thinking about this lack of advertising talent.


Ditto. The sandwich they are advertising wasn't even all that cheesy. I was expecting 8 slices of cheese. "Would you like some beef with your cheese burger sir?"

----------


## metro

> the big guy that travels the beltway doing commercials for anyone and everyone, you know the one who always swings his arm around, "12, 12, loop 12" and now he is announcing for a furniture store.


 No kidding.

I also can't stand locals who do their own commercials and think they are an actor. Pay a professional!!! I know Mathis Brothers can afford it, and how about good old boy Drew Braum from Braums. MMM doesn't that look good?  No it looks plastic and cheesy. The car dealers of course, Big Red Sports and Imports and the Norman Nobody/Edmond Somebody car guy I would never by a car from any of them because of their annoying commercials

----------


## Randy

> No kidding.
> 
> I also can't stand locals who do their own commercials and think they are an actor. Pay a professional!!! I know Mathis Brothers can afford it, and how about good old boy Drew Braum from Braums. MMM doesn't that look good?  No it looks plastic and cheesy. The car dealers of course, Big Red Sports and Imports and the Norman Nobody/Edmond Somebody car guy I would never by a car from any of them because of their annoying commercials


Norman Nobody makes me sick. I also don't care for the Sonic commercials. The two guys that do the commercials are ok sometime, but they don't have a lick of talent. The man and the lady are just plain stupid. I would love to see her reach over and back hand that guy when he smarts off to her. He looks like he came from geek city.

I wish they would go back to the commercials when they had the pretty young ladies that were actually advertising the product without trying to be funny.

----------


## Oki_Man5

I love the duck on the AFLAC commercials.

----------


## mranderson

Any advertising that says they are x number of minutes away. That is misleading. You can not predict traffic, weather or other conditions. Give me distance in what distance means... Miles. Minutes is a time factor not a distance. 

I guarantee, if it takes me longer to get somewhere than they claim, then I will show them my cars license plate and enforce it. "illsuu."

----------


## sweetdaisy

I actually saw 2 Sonic commercials that I like!  It's the man & woman advertising the Sweetheart Brownie Blast.  The one I like best was the brownie "bits" versus "bites"; it made me roll!

----------


## sweetdaisy

What's the deal with the guy from Big Red Sports in Norman?  Does he really not realize how oogey his hair is??  Makes him seem greasy, seedy, and untrustworthy, IMO.  No way would I buy a car from him!!

----------


## GrandMaMa

You know, I may be the only person on the face of earth to dislike the main figure in an ongoing, multi series commercial that isn't a real person.  I still can't understand how I could acquire a genuine dislike for a personage, not a person.  This non-person to which I am referring is the Creepy, COX DIGITAL MAN, all dressed in blue, including blue shoes and acting so darned condecending...I dunno if it's his facial expressions or what, but there are a few of those commercials that are quite clever, but he just ruins them.

----------


## kellekokid

GrandMaMa you make two people that I know of who finds "Max" Creepy. My mom won't just mute those commercials or not watch it, she'll turn the channel!

----------


## Todd

Joe Cooper Ford and their $10,000 low price guarantee commercial. That guarantee is the biggest load of crap. Gee lets think about this..... Should we discount the car a few hundred bucks or give away 10 grand.

And that folks is how I really feel.

----------


## mranderson

Two more. Those annoying hicks on Affordable Furniture and the Beef Jerky Emporium. They even make amatures look professional.

----------


## metro

I agree with you on that one mranderson, especially on the Affordable Furniture commercial, after all "its where working women shop"

----------


## GrandMaMa

I can't let this opportunity pass without mentioning just one more that I just knoooooooooooow that we all know and love.  At first, I thought that they were sort of, well... sadistically funny, now they sicken me.  Call it overexposure or just plain overdone, but....the CAPITAL ONE commercials.  "What's in your wallet?"  Jeesh!

----------


## Faith

Oh yeah.. that one where the family goes to visits the grandparents to celebrate all the holidays.  Yes that one does annoy me!

----------


## MadMonk

Brown Furniture in Shawnee.  Their spokesperson/owner(?) kills me.  He seems so depressed.  Recently there was one of their commercials where he mentions that they have some "exciting" items for sale.  I've never heard the work "exciting" sound so sad.  He reminds me of droopy dog.  :Big Grin:

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Brown Furniture in Shawnee.  Their spokesperson/owner(?) kills me.  He seems so depressed.  Recently there was one of their commercials where he mentions that they have some "exciting" items for sale.  I've never heard the work "exciting" sound so sad.  He reminds me of droopy dog.



Monk, you are so right!  I remember that one.  He does seem quite genuine, but methinks he would portray a mortician much better...maybe he could hire out to do a commercial for them and they could some and do his...couldn't be any worse.

----------


## metro

Exactly, it reminds me of a commercial more for a funeral home than a furniture store.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Exactly, it reminds me of a commercial more for a funeral home than a furniture store.



I can just imagine it now:  I walk in to the furniture store and I hear a creeking sound as the nice 'ole gentleman slowly approaches me (of course, he has a flower in his lapel) and proceeds to show me which couch would make a wonderful "final" resting place....YIKES!!!!! :Sofa:   :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## MadMonk

I picture walking into the place and him greeting me like Eeyore.  "Huullo.  Feel free to look around even though you probably won't buy anything...noone ever does."

----------


## okcerintul

I haven't lived in OKC for a few years, so I don't know if this commercial still airs, but does anyone remember...

"The price is right, noooooooooow at Oklahoma Discount Furniture!"

That used to annoy me so much. And they usually had 2 commercials back to back, which made it worse.

----------


## Todd

I know the commercial you are talking about. It's been a while since I've seen that one.

----------


## MadMonk

I remember those.  It seemed like they always had three air in a row.  By the time the third finished I was ready to put a brick through my TV.  :Big Grin:

----------


## GrandMaMa

You know, you would think that they would do their homework before they spent all of that money annoying folks.  Some of those commercials actually repulse you enough to make you go anywhere but there.  I guess it costs a lot of money to make those commercials, and I guess they need to get their money's worth, but I just hate seeing the same ones over and over and over...you almost have them memorized by the time they quit showing them.  I guess they can't all be Budweiser quality...LOL

----------


## okcerintul

Here's another one that just hit me. Annoying as hell, but I guess that's why I can repeat it line for line some 15 years later.

Gene Messer Ford. Anyone else remember?

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Here's another one that just hit me. Annoying as hell, but I guess that's why I can repeat it line for line some 15 years later.
> 
> Gene Messer Ford. Anyone else remember?


But would you buy a car there?   LOL

----------


## sweetdaisy

For some reason, I started singing the "Shower to Shower" jingle today...ugh!  "Shower to shower each day, helps keep the odor away!  Have you had your sprinkle today?"

Amazing the stupid things you can remember from early life.  GEEZ...

BTW, Mad Monk & GrandMaMa, you two were cracking me up with the Brown's Furniture/Mortuary stuff!  LOL!!!

----------


## mranderson

Here is one out of the past. This guy (a guy women would drool over) is laying in bed. His line... "I didn't use my deoderant today and I may not tomorrow." Funny. I wonder why the guy is laying in bed alone? (Mitchum)

I also saw one in California once for a funeral home who had the slogan "dig a grave with Dave."

----------


## metro

ahhh Mitchum deodorant. I think the bottle reads something like "works so good you can skip a day". I don't care how good any deodorant is, I hope no one skips a day of deodorant on purpose

----------


## Oki_Man5

Or a bath or shower.

----------


## Oki_Man5

I hate it when they have the very young girls---looks like maybe seven years old---dressed and posed provocatively to get people's attention to look at appliances or whatever.

----------


## metro

how about the new Mathis Brothers commercials where they have a yellow construction hat on. The little one, Don looks like Bob the builder

----------


## GrandMaMa

> I hate it when they have the very young girls---looks like maybe seven years old---dressed and posed provocatively to get people's attention to look at appliances or whatever.


You know, I dislike that too, when children are posed or used out of context of where they actually belong, whether they are aware of it or not...no 8 or 9 yr old little girl (or boy) needs that in their life...

----------


## Todd

I am really burned-out on this thread can't you ***kers find anything better to do? I mean lets move on to how many ***kers it takes to screw in a lightbuld...something...anything PLEASE. I saw a ***ker yesterday that was actually pretty intelligent for being a ***ker. Oh and by they way the secret word is banker...what did you think it was?

----------


## Keith

> I am really burn-out on this thread can't you ***kers find anything better to do? I mean lets move on to how many ***kers it take to screw in a lightbuld...something...anything PLEASE. I saw a ***ker yesterday that was actually pretty intelligent for being a ***ker. Oh and by they way the secret word is banker...what did you think it was?


That hat looks good on you, Todd.LOL You could be in commercials......NOT. :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## writerranger

> I am really burned-out on this thread can't you ***kers find anything better to do? I mean let's move on to how many ***kers it take to screw in a lightbuld...something...anything PLEASE. I saw a ***ker yesterday that was actually pretty intelligent for being a ***ker. Oh and by they way the secret word is banker...what did you think it was?


???

----------


## MadMonk

> I am really burned-out on this thread can't you ***kers find anything better to do? I mean lets move on to how many ***kers it take to screw in a lightbuld...something...anything PLEASE. I saw a ***ker yesterday that was actually pretty intelligent for being a ***ker. Oh and by they way the secret word is banker...what did you think it was?


Did someone get your account password or have you lost your mind?

----------


## writerranger

> Did someone get your account password or have you lost your mind?


I was wondering the same thing. Has anybody (Patrick, Kieth, etc.) contacted Todd to see if his admin and/or user account has been compromised?

----------


## kellekokid

I'd say the same thing but I actually heard this commercial on the radio the other day. I'm not sure but I think it is for a car dealership.  Rather close to the edge there isn't it??
One I hate is the Burger King commercial with the bucking chicken rodeo

----------


## Todd

:Omg:  

Very funny, this is what I get for staying logged in at work. No worries I changed my PW.

----------


## mranderson

I thought we would get this going again.

The Norman Jeep-Chrysler spot that features the Opera singer. Puke! :Fighting25:

----------


## sweetdaisy

Yeah, good thinking about getting the thread going again, Mr. Anderson!

I just saw the new Raspberries & Cream Dr. Pepper with the guy who "can't let it go"...falling down the stairs, dropping a desk, etc.  OMG what a terrible commerical.  STOOOOPID!

----------


## Karried

SweetDaisy!!!! That is too funny! I just told my husband a little while ago that it looks so strange, almost perverted for this guy's mouth to be 'stuck' to this can.. it just looks wrong!

----------


## Keith

> I thought we would get this going again.
> 
> The Norman Jeep-Chrysler spot that features the Opera singer. Puke!


You are right. They have really gotten desperate to run a commercial like that. Get a Dodge...get a Dodge...Get a Dodge.....

I always change the channel when that commercial comes on.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> I hate it when they have the very young girls---looks like maybe seven years old---dressed and posed provocatively to get people's attention to look at appliances or whatever.


This is totally off topic, I know, but I discovered that you were from McLoud.  I am too, but from another generation. Were you raised there, moved there or what?  Do you still live in McLoud?  I graduated High School there in 1960...no, that's not a typo, LOL Someone just sent me a photo that had been stored for 46 years on a slide, they put it on disks and lo and behold, someone took it of me in a Blackberry Festival Parade on the main street in McLoud.  Do you even remember those festivals or were they before your time?

----------


## sweetdaisy

Is it just me, or are there some REALLY odd commercials on lately? I've seen about 3 tonite that made me just stop and scratch my head. "Did I hate it? Or was it so ridiculous that it's funny?" 

For example:  The Carl's Jr. commercial about the patient needing a breast augmentation...it's Chicken Breast Sandwich commercial! Very strange indeed.

Or is it that I'm getting old?  :053:

----------


## kellekokid

Is anyone else kinda creeped out by the Quaker Oats commercial where they pull the "statue" of him around with him holding a plate of what ever product they are selling? Maybe it's the music with it or something but it just seems creepy to me, like somebody could be hiding in there just waiting to grab some kid.  I don't know why but I always think of that when I see this one.

----------


## sweetdaisy

LOL.  The Quaker Oat statue needs to go...it is very creepy.

I miss the Burger King commercials with the guy wearing a "King head".  Those made me laugh cuz he was so creepy looking.

----------


## aintaokie

Any car commercial from the "mile of cars" in norman....talk about corny!!!!!

----------


## Todd

Anybody remember the old Jude & Jody commercials? I think they probably aired in the mid-late eighties.

----------


## kellekokid

"Cause We Love Folks!"

----------


## sweetdaisy

LOL!  I liked that tagline.  Thought it was cute.

Radio commercials that I'm hating right now:  Bob Mills "Mr & Mrs mattress" commercial and some credit union's commercial about "promise points".  Both of them make my eyes roll.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

i remeber the "jude and jody and sons"

----------


## jhughesokc

Somebody should neuter the person that came up with the..... GET A DODGE....GET A DODGE commercials!!!....God how annoying!.....I'd never buy a Dodge because of that.  You would think Daimler Chrysler would have something to say about the quality of the commercials for their products....AWFUL!!!

----------


## Flatlander

Vonage  whe hoo whe hoo hoo whe hoo whe hoo hoo

----------


## Karried

If I have to see that Bobblehead no talent lady from 1-800-We buy houses with her equally untalented actors pretending to act interested in selling another home to her, I'll puke.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> The Alltel spot where the guy does the worm. Between the lack of advertising talent and Barry Switzers endorcement, I will not do business with them.
> 
> It amazes me some ding dong with a college degree gets paid to show stupidity and a guy with talent is not even able to find a job in that field.



And, pray tell, what is wrong with Barry Switzers endorcement?  LOL

----------


## mranderson

> And, pray tell, what is wrong with Barry Switzers endorcement? LOL


Does a washed up, out of control, hillbilly football coach say enough?

----------


## Easy180

> Does a washed up, out of control, hillbilly football coach say enough?


Us Sooner fans all just winced in unison....blasphemy I say blasphemy  :Poke:

----------


## traxx

> Does a washed up, out of control, hillbilly football coach say enough?


Washed up?  One of only two coaches in the entire history of football to win both a national championship(s) and a Superbowl doesn't sound too washed up to me.  Sounds like the top of his profession to me.  And he still has more football smarts than alot of active coaches, he just doesn't have anything else to prove or conquer in his profession.

----------


## mranderson

The point is, I can not stand the man and will not buy any product or service he knwing endorses.

To me, he is on the same level as Bill and Hillary Clinton. My least favorite people.

----------


## traxx

Yeah, his politics do lean liberal but I don't know that he's as bad as bill and hillary.  That's like comparing a jaywalker to a mass murderer. :Tiphat:

----------


## Martin

i don't think i've encountered a decent radio or tv spot featuring switzer (or even the _really_ bad ones featuring a switzer voice impersonation)... the one's i've ran across have always stuck him in as a substitute for writing a decent spot. the most recent one that comes to memory is a foundation repair commercial with him and pat jones... all i could think was, '_man, pat jones is looking bad!_'

i'm a sooner alum and a sooner football fan... that said, i'm not a big switzer fan... he's always struck me as being part the '_good ole boy_' do anything to win mentality. regardless of whether or not i agree, his political leanings really don't concern me much. however, i'm not going to decide _not_ to use a service just because somebody paid switzer for an endorsement. -M

----------


## kk19115

1: Jared Fogle - (the idiot from Subway commercials)

2: Graves Satellite - ("we can't even find the restrooms") - lame joke attempt.  guy looks like an idiot.  makes me ill.

3: 1-800-NO-AGENT - i want to hit her in the face with a baseball bat then drop kick the dog.

4: JG Wentworth - croak already.  why are you always holding something?  can't really explain this one, it just pisses me off.

5: That stupid 3D animated guy from Cox commercials - not cool.

6: Little Caesars - cheap, stupid and irritating.

7: Can't remember the company - "Would you like thousands of dollars based on trusting you?" as well as pretty much every other commercial that plays during Judge Judy.

----------


## chrisok

Head On..Apply directly to the forehead

and my personal most annoying (although I haven't seen it in awhile)

SALE SALE SALE NOW!!!! Only at Discount Furniture.

----------


## CMSturgeon

Have heard this radio commercial about 10x today.  It's about what is in your combo meals, and this lady asks for a badunkadunk butt, extra flabby.  It's probably so annoying because i've listened to it so many times in such a short period.  But, if I head badunkadunk one more time today I will kill someone.  Also, the little bear toothpaste commercial annoys me too.

----------


## CMSturgeon

Oh yeah, and anything regarding John Cena.

----------


## cindyl57

Yeah there are all these that we really hate...But how about the ones that you really like, but hate to admit to....Okay...Like the Sonic commercials...
They are so lame, but I have to say I love them...or most of them...every now and then they throw one out that I don't like..but...I like most of them...
Especially the Popcorn Chicken one...Where they talk about the Cob...You know these guys have got to be reading the scripts thinking...WHAT ????And then trying to do these commercials with a straight face...

I only read the last page of this thread, so I imagine the Geico Commercials where they use "Real" actors...has to be on here...Cause everyone hates those, but...
You have to admit...admiring the not so Real actors they are supposedly using keeping a straight face while shooting these...That is what I look for...Stupid commercials..but admiring actors for pulling them off....

----------


## gmwise

Hello,
I have to say the 1800  NOAGENT.
I hope thats not her real voice.
OH , AND the car spokesman Chad Stevens, time to get him off the island or out of the gene pool.
Once again I am sure they can't obnoxious in real life as they're unwittly paid to be.

----------


## Angelicfly

Thanks to not having a job for the LONGEST TIME ever.... I HATE Countrywide commercials and that really retarded "Sure-Lock Loans" commercial. Oh man that really bugs me. 

Not to mention that most commercials drive me nuts anyways, thank goodness we Finally signed up for digital cable today and we're gettin' Starz movie channels (no commercials... w00t!) 

I don't mind the car commercials so much but I am sort of a car-person so most of 'em are beauts. Not a Yota fan tho.

----------


## CMSturgeon

> Thanks to not having a job for the LONGEST TIME ever.... I HATE Countrywide commercials and that really retarded "Sure-Lock Loans" commercial. Oh man that really bugs me. 
> 
> Not to mention that most commercials drive me nuts anyways, thank goodness we Finally signed up for digital cable today and we're gettin' Starz movie channels (no commercials... w00t!) 
> 
> I don't mind the car commercials so much but I am sort of a car-person so most of 'em are beauts. Not a Yota fan tho.


So you mean, you won't have to see:

MOVIES MOVIES MOVIES MOVIES WHEN I WANT MOVIES I WANNA SEE STARZ!!!!!!

----------


## allseeingeye

1.  1-800-NO-AGENT - Someone please duct tape her mouth shut

2.  The new Integris spot that is basically a black screen with someone snoring.  Can't stand it.  I have to change the channel as soon as I hear the snoring.

3.  All those stupid COX commericials with the animated guy.  That spot where the lady has the stamp on her butt just outright pisses me off.

I don't mind commercials that are funny and make me laugh.  We need more of them.

----------


## kk19115

not really a commercial but the TRUE.com ads found all over myspace with the flash videos of girls trying to act like they're webcam chatting with you make me sick to my stomach.  please, if you don't have a myspace account, get one just so you can login and watch these pathetic ads then let me know how much you vomited in your mouth.

----------


## AFCM

As much as I hate the commercial, I can't change the channel when it's airing.  I don't know the dealership's name, but the commercial has some old guy, who looks a little like Rodney Dangerfield, and he keeps waving his right arm when saying something like, "No credit, bad credit, no problem".  Maybe someone can name the dealership for me.  

Another one I hated isn't airing anymore, thankfully.  Does anyone else remember those commercials with the college dropout who was going up for job interviews?  Every time she was asked a question, like "Do you have a college degree", her response was, "No, but I have a BRILLIANT personality".  Then there were the, "Would you like to make more money...sure we all do" ads.

To do a 180, one of my favorite commercials is the K9 Advantix ad where the puppy at camp is singing the "Hello Mother, Hello Father" parody to his parents.  That commercial is adorable.

----------


## Karried

1-800-Noagent.. Paula pretending to get her hair done and the _stylist_ who has a monotone, incredibly nasal irritating voice says ' I hope you don't use that whiny voice'  but she does anyway.  ugh

----------


## mranderson

> 1-800-Noagent.. Paula pretending to get her hair done and the _stylist_ who has a monotone, incredibly nasal irritating voice says ' I hope you don't use that whiny voice' but she does anyway. ugh


Plus it is obvious they are amatures. Those commercials are crap. I would rather hear her say "does your cat multiply faster than you do."

Then there is the entire Geico campaign. I think the AFLAC duck should swallow the Gecco then say his signature "Aflac!" the burp.

----------


## dismayed

> 1: Jared Fogle - (the idiot from Subway commercials)
> 4: JG Wentworth - croak already.  why are you always holding something?  can't really explain this one, it just pisses me off.


Yeah, something about JG Wentworth bugs me too.  I think they advertise every five minutes on satellite radio.  Maybe that's what bugs me about them.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

You guys have already listed all the worst ones.

So I'll go with the Bose commercials the HD channels are always showing. My severe dislike of Bose products aside, they're about 4 minutes long, and start on the hour, BEFORE your show starts. Not in the 3-4 minutes before the hour, ON the hour...So the DVR records that crap.

Just adds to my reasons to dislike Bose.

Click here for my current favorite though.

----------

